# Login Problems



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I would like anyone who is having problems staying logged into the board to reply in this thread with the following details :

ISP provider ?

Static ISP ?

Browser ?

Windows/Mac version ?

Firewall ?

How often are you having problems. ?

When did it start. ?

Until I can find a common cause then my hands are tied.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Roy

This PC is on a UK Online dialup

Xp Pro SP2

IE7

I occasionally get logged out from here, sometimes during a session, sometimes when I go elsewhere and return, as though my cookies have expired. (!)

My BT broadband at my other house doesn't appear to display the same behaviour, also XP Pro SP2 IE7.

Please don't sweat this; I feel, like I think most of us do, that you should put your time into making more watches. 

I appreciate the forum as it stands.

Thanks.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Only had a problem when i went in through the sales site. Set up the forum on "favorites" so now it goes straight to general watch forum when i click on. Sorry i can t be much help! but it seems to work for me


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ISP provider ? *BT*

Static ISP ? *Do you mean IP address? No, dynamic.*

Browser ? *Firefox 2.0.0.1*

Windows/Mac version ? *Windows XP*

Firewall ? *yes*

How often are you having problems. ? *Maybe once or twice a month I'm asked to log in*

When did it start. ? *I think it started after the s/w upgrade and before the server move*


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Can I just quickly suggest that the answer to "Static IP?" should be just a yes/no.

If you actually state your real static IP address followed by your OS/browser version and that you haven't got a firewall it might attract all kinds of undesirable "attention"


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank's for making that clearer than I did Rich, please do not publish your isp address.


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

ISP - Pipex (still, even though I asked for a MAC code that took over 2 weeks to arrive)

IP - sticky

Browser - Firefox 2

OS - XP Pro and home SP2

Firewall - commodo

How often/when - No problems except for yesterday when I had to login twice and once today iirc. I usually leave a laptop connected most of the time anyway.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ISP provider* NTL/Telewest*

Static ISP ? *don`t know*

Browser ? *don`t know*

Windows/Mac version ? *XP*

Firewall ? *yes but don`t know which type although I have AVG 7.5 & AVG Anti Spyware.*

How often are you having problems. ? *regularly whenever I`m logged on*

When did it start. ? *since the new server started.*

Sorry if these answers are wrong but I`m still clueless about this stuff


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ISP provider* NTL/Telewest*
> 
> Static ISP ? *don`t know*
> 
> ...


Cable Mach? I think it will be static then and if your using the browser that came with xp it will be ie 6- help : about will tell you anyway.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

rondeco said:


> Thanks to whoever deleted my ip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I removed it,









Sessions are set to expire after 60 minutes of inactivity.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

ISP provider ? Demon Internet

Static ISP ? (IP address) Dynamic.

Browser ? IE6

Windows/Mac version ? Windows XP

Firewall ? Sygate

How often are you having problems. ? 3 or 4 times a week probably, something like that. I basically just have to log back in and away we go again. Its been like this for a couple of weeks maybe but its not a major headache from my point of view. Certainly nothing that would warrant spending hours trying to sort out


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

murph said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > ISP provider* NTL/Telewest*
> ...


Thanks IE6 it is and yes I`m on cable


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

ISP provider Plusnet

Static ISP Yes

Browser Firefox 2.0

Windows/Mac version XP SP2

Firewall Windows and Hardware (Wireless Router)

How often are you having problems. everyweek

When did it start. new forum update

Thanks for all your efforts Roy.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Today, for the first time, I've had to manually log in for each visit to the forum


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

ISP provider *TELUS*

Static ISP *Yes*

Browser *Safari and/or Firefox 2.0 (depends which I have open at the time)*

Windows/Mac version *OSX version 10.4.8 *

Firewall *Yes and wireless router*

How often are you having problems. *none so far (but I do have this pain in my shoulder in the mornings*

When did it start. * n/a*

Hope this helps.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have just made some changes to see if it helps.

Can people who are having problems please click *here *

This will delete your cookie and you will then have to login to be issued with a new one.

Please let me know what happens.


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

ISP provider ? AOL

Static ISP ? dynamic

Browser ? IE7 and AOL (IE6ish)

Windows/Mac version ? XP

Firewall ?yes

How often are you having problems. ? Always (mostly)

When did it start. ? 4weeks? queried on forum earlier


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Nick is this before or after the the changes that I have just made ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> I have just made some changes to see if it helps.
> 
> Can people who are having problems please click *here *
> 
> ...


I take it by the response that everything is ok now ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> I take it by the response that everything is ok now ?


I'm waiting to see what happens when my "pass_hash" cookie expires at 16:37 today.....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I was logged in all weekend (I used the "Remember me" function to get the cookie that expires after 7 days) logging the HTTP traffic between my PC and the Internet. I had no problems at all until yesterday evening when I got logged out - but that was around about the time Roy changed something so I can't really draw any conclusions










Anyway, prior to that, everything worked perfectly. Leaving the session idle for a long period merely causes the generation of a new Session ID when you start to become active again


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I have just made some changes to see if it helps.
> ...


All back to normal for me thanks


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I wonder if Ron will be back


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I wonder if Ron will be back


Old habits die hard. Curiousity will get the better of him sooner or later, then he'll realise what he's been missing.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I take it by the response that everything is ok now ?
> ...


Interesting! I had to login today after 16:37...

Anyway, I have deleted all cookies issued by "thewatchforum.co.uk", re-logged in, and now have a new "pass_hash" cookie valid until 12-Feb-2007. So will I need to login again in 7 days time? I thought the cookie was only meant to expire if that had been no activity in the last 7 days?









Oh well, I think I can manage logging in once a week.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Having been away for about a month, just logged in and it all worked fine.

Glad to be back, not even BT could keep me away :wanker:

BTW I need to see lot's of watches, need to feed the addiction


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

welcome home Phil


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


From what I could see at the weekend, if you check the "Remember me" function you get (or at least got, not sure how it's been changed now) a single cookie that included, among other things, a pass_hash parameter and which was set to expire in seven days. That cookie should expire regardless of whether there has been any activity or not. If you leave your session idle, the Session ID (also stored in the cookie) expires and through some PHP functionality which you'd probably know a lot more about than me, a new session is created and the cookie updated with the new Session ID.

I'm still none the wiser as to what the problem was as it always worked fine for me anyway


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Having been away for about a month, just logged in and it all worked fine.
> 
> Glad to be back, not even BT could keep me away :wanker:
> 
> BTW I need to see lot's of watches, need to feed the addiction


Welcome back Phil, missed ya.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Roy







and to everybody else that given me a warm welcome


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

NTL is up and down like the Assyrian empire tonight although I doubt we could blame Roy for that!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

pg tips said:


> NTL is up and down like the Assyrian empire tonight although I doubt we could blame Roy for that!


Don't you mean like a bride's nightie?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have never been able to get the "Assyrian empire" quote out of my head since seeing life of brian aged 14









* MR. CHEEKY:* See? Not so bad, once you're up. You being rescued, then? Are you?

* BRIAN:* It's a bit late for that now, isn't it?

* MR. CHEEKY:* Oh, now, now. We've got a couple of days up here. Plenty of time. Lots of people get rescued.

* BRIAN:* Ohh?

* MR. CHEEKY:* Oh, yeah. My brother usually rescues me, if he can keep off the tail for more than twenty minutes. Huh.

* BRIAN:* Ahhh?

* MR. CHEEKY:* Randy little bugger. Up and down like the Assyrian Empire. Heh heh heh heh.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

I really must watch that film again soon.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I have just made some changes to see if it helps.
> 
> Can people who are having problems please click *here *
> 
> ...


I`m sorry to say it doesn`t seem to have any effect on my difficulties, I still have periods of getting drop outs, usually when I post, edit (tried again & again to do one a few minutes ago but got the same `page canbot be displayed` message) or use the PM and the same thing happens both at home and on the works computer









BTW this edit didn`t have any problems, working straight away


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

5 days on and still logged in









Looks like I'm fixed


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's doing it to me! Mac has cursed me! every time I try and post or do anything it logs me out! but only in firefox, it seems to be OK in ie?

Tried the click here thingy Roy and it made no difference, it just started this morning all of a sudden!


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

It might be starting to do it to me now with firefox as well. I haven't tried restarting it often enough yet to know for sure.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pg tips said:


> It's doing it to me! Mac has cursed me! every time I try and post or do anything it logs me out! but only in firefox, it seems to be OK in ie?
> 
> Tried the click here thingy Roy and it made no difference, it just started this morning all of a sudden!


Happening to me too!! I'm using IE7, seems to be OK at the mo though!!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Just done it to me again!! had to close IE then open it again a few time before it let me in


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mine doesn't appear to be logging me out now







it just seems to stop me posting, but not all the time, weird


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah mine is a bit hit and miss, can't see a pattern


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Funny how it did it when jase and mac are off line.

Conspiracy therorists would be highly suspicious


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good job your not one of them then Paul...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Last night I tried to connect via another computer at work and only got part of the forum page displayed ie top `The Watch Forum` the 3 boxes below without the inclosed text and the outline of the main lower box.









It stayed like that for a number of minutes before I gave up & switched off









I`m at home at the moment and so far it`s OK.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m at home at the moment and so far it`s OK.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you Mach.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m at home at the moment and so far it`s OK.


See what I mean, funny how your working OK now and I'm having problems!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`m at home at the moment and so far it`s OK.
> ...


Well I just had another drop out while attempting to reply in`Roy`s Watch` thread and when I got reconnected I found myself here...

 What Watches Do You All Own?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you sure your not sleep surfing?







that threads a year old!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> you sure your not sleep surfing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, weird huh?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Had 2 drop outs last night on my laptop, and had to relog in on my work PC this morning


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I've just noticed that it can take a long time (minute or two) for the "top 50 watch websites" link/button to load.

For me, the rest of the page loads as normal and responds normally. Is it possible that this is causing others to have time-out issues?


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Have had to login on three seperate occaisions today,despite doing the clear cookies thing?

Martin


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Yup.. agreed. I've had to login on every visit. Tried it on a couple of machines and cleared chache etc.. This started yesterday again for me.

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've also had the same issue, wasn't sure if it was just me


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The 30 day cookie thing has maybe reset itself?

I dont find it a big deal, the forum saves my username and password so its just 1 extra mouse click a few times then it Ok again...


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Ditto. Every visit needs a logon today.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also just noticed that the board clock, as well as everybody's post are in the future


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Not having any log-in problems but have noticed that the qute boxes have:

← instead of the thing you used to click on







oh yes and for some reason my New Message indicator says I have -1 New Messages


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

OK, I'll see your 1 and raise you 2 - I've got -3 new messages


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I had a weird one last week, I was working on a unit I`d never been to before (covering staff sickness) anyway in my break I logged in to the forum, the thing was that every time I viewed a different thread or even just went to the next page I had to re login


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I had a weird one last week, I was working on a unit I`d never been to before (covering staff sickness) anyway in my break I logged in to the forum, the thing was that every time I viewed a different thread or even just went to the next page I had to re login


That deffo a cookie setting on that PC....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thankd Jase, I`ll remember that if I go back there









BTW went to 19b Wanlip today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool, I need to go soon myself....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I took one in for a service & five for minor work; realigning hands, replacing crystals etc









Finding 19b was a bit strange it being opposite 19a but next to 19 and all of them big detached houses not to mention that there didn`t appear to be any lower numbers


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mart broad said:


> Have had to login on three seperate occaisions today,despite doing the clear cookies thing?
> 
> Martin


Me too...had to log in four times today


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

There was a forum upgrade yesterday, I need to alter a few settings. Please bear with me, I will take the forum offline in about an hour to rebuild the database.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Roy said:


> There was a forum upgrade yesterday, I need to alter a few settings. Please bear with me, I will take the forum offline in about an hour to rebuild the database.


Sounds like a good plan to me Roy









As for going anywhere else







there is only one site that my browser let's me go to


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Roy said:


> There was a forum upgrade yesterday, I need to alter a few settings. Please bear with me, I will take the forum offline in about an hour to rebuild the database.


No problems,stuff happens









Had to re-login to post this reply









Martin


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

me to have had to login agian to post this.

bowie


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

And me. Have had to log in every visit for the last couple of days (thought it was part of my ongoing broadband problem though).


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Playing up for me again, after a few problem free weeks.

Now if I leave the site and return, I have to log in every time









Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It will be sorted out soon.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

MIKE said:


> Now if I leave the site and return, I have to log in every time


So just don't leave the site!!! Why would you want to??


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Roy, Hippo is having probs staying logged on, IE7 NTL, he deletes cookies as per the RLT thread. I think i remember him saying he is using Zone Alarm firewall and Norton anti-virus.

Thanks Roy

Regards

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi Andy, I think Roy's working on it


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Hi Andy, I think Roy's working on it


OK thanks Phil, will let him know.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

limey said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Now if I leave the site and return, I have to log in every time
> ...


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Same for me - all appears to be fixed.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi everyone, seems to be working fine now, thank God (or Rot, formerly known as Roy!!)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your Welcome, it should be ok now.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> Your Welcome, it should be ok now.


Glad to hear this as I've been having problems at home - I've been having to login every time I visit the site. I don't have this problem at work but I still find that editing a post sometimes works & sometimes doesn't


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i have had to login again this morning

bowie


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Then you just need to delete the cookies from your browser and then login to the forum to obtain a new one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

All fine with me again


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

No problem here


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

r1ch said:


> OK, I'll see your 1 and raise you 2 - I've got -3 new messages


I have now got - 4 (minus four) PMs


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah - seems OK now


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Been away for a couple of days, but happy to see all it working good again


----------

